# Tada - Maurice & Matisse



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

*tada #2*

gggr, don't know if you'll see these only as attachments or if they'll show up in body of post. can't figure out the "url" thing.


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

It'a about time :wink:. They are adorable, such cute faces and expressions.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> gggr, don't know if you'll see these only as attachments or if they'll show up in body of post. can't figure out the "url" thing.


I see, and I like! What adorable little gumdrops they are!!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Awwww thank you. They are cute, aren't they. I'm thoroughly enjoying them but they sure keep me busy. Each has a little different personality and I'm trying to figure them out. Maurice seems to be slightly more mellow.

I'm glad they show up for you. Did you have to click attachments or do they show up on the post?

The only way this worked is my daughter is visiting and she has a face book account. (I don't) She saved them on that, then transferred them here. But we can't figure out how to save them from her yahoo acct. The only option was to save to my computer but can't find it on my computer. (window's 8) But on facebook, it only gave one option also and that was to save to my pictures and those we could find. I don't see any URL # because I know that you're suppose to hit the picture icon and paste the url, but there is no url shown. But that's another issue entirely because we can hardly retrieve them at all. lol. Now my daughter is going home and I'll_ really _be in trouble.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

They are so itty bitty!!


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

They are showing up as attachments with the small thumbnail view. They are more than cute enough to warrant a click to open large though. 

I've had to just upload images into my album on the forum and then grab the URL from there because I don't have public photos posted online elsewhere.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> I'm glad they show up for you. Did you have to click attachments or do they show up on the post?
> 
> The only way this worked is my daughter is visiting and she has a face book account. (I don't) She saved them on that, then transferred them here. But we can't figure out how to save them from her yahoo acct. The only option was to save to my computer but can't find it on my computer. (window's 8) But on facebook, it only gave one option also and that was to save to my pictures and those we could find. I don't see any URL # because I know that you're suppose to hit the picture icon and paste the url, but there is no url shown. But that's another issue entirely because we can hardly retrieve them at all. lol. Now my daughter is going home and I'll_ really _be in trouble.


*
Poodlebeguilded*: Your sweet photos appear as thumbnails in your post. By clicking on them individually, they can be viewed larger. I am a technology dunce, so I can't be of much help. What I do to drop bigger photos directly into a post is use use flickr or photobucket, there are other photo hosting sites too. You can open a free account in a jiffy, if you don't yet have one. Then all you need to do is upload your pictures to that site, copy the link the site provides for any photos you want to share and paste the link(s) directly into your post. The photos will appear nice and large in the body of your post. And we'll get an even closer look at your itty bitty babies! More tech savvy members will explain things better. But for now, I am just _happy, happy, happy _to get to see M&M! Belly up or with all four on the floor, they are precious!! :dog::dog:


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Thanks everybody. They are really cute, aren't they. 

Chagall...thank you. You know....I have a photobucket account and always used it when my other computer was still alive. But now, I need some adapter apparently, which I haven't had time to go buy. So, then I can transfer them better. I know there's a way to go straight from my phone onto here, but sometimes my Internet connection is very slow through my phone. But anyhow, I'll keep working on it. I think my son knows better than my daughter how to do these things because he has the same computer as I do and he's much smarter about these things. But he's awfully busy. lol. Thanks so much for reminding me of Photobucket. I really forgot. So, once I get going, I'll use that. 

Thank you so much for looking at my little dumplings...(gumdrops, like that) lol. Maurice, the black one is really itty bitty. Not as teensy as a "tea cup," but smaller than the others. He's very capable though. lol.

Once I get onto this picture posting thing, you'll think I'm obsessed with them or something. Hehehe. 

Thank you again!


----------



## KellyL (Apr 17, 2013)

Adorable photos. That first one..wow..he's so tiny. Reminds me how tiny Alfie was, but this little guy looks even smaller than I remember! So adorable!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Oh my they are so small!! How precious.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

OMG - they are spectacular!
Please put Maurice in a box, and send him to me:airplane:
How much do the little buggers weigh?!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Ohhhh...they are DARLING!!!


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

They are too cute for words!!! The only thing cuter than a Tpoo is a Tpoo puppy and TWO leave me speechless. Enjoy and hug them for me.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Tinypoodles, I don't know what they weigh right now. Little Maurice is small, but is the breeder guessed that he'd probably be around 9.5" or thereabouts. And Matisse should get to around 10". So, Maurice is smaller than the rest of the puppies in both these litters but not a runt...still very strong and healthy. He might just catch up at some point. I guess I could try to weigh him. I have one of those food scales. lol. I wonder if that would work. He'd probably wiggle too much. But when I take him to the vet, I'll find out. The breeder is giving him his 2nd vaccines in another week. So, maybe he has a real doggie scale.

Thank you fellow poodle lovers for all the lovely remarks. I think we all just drool over baby poodles. Baby anything really. They're just so appealing. (well, most of the time. lol)

Kelly, he could be smaller, but I know one thing. It's so easy to forget. I see human babies and think they're all premature because I don't remember my babies ever being so small. Of course, they weren't. lol. One was born 8lb, 12oz and the other 9lb, 3oz. Well, I don't think Maurice is what they call tea cup. At least I hope not! He just struck me as smaller than the others...quite small. But oh so brave and bold. haha.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh My Goodness! They are so tiny and cute!!!! I just want to stuff em' in my purse and run!!!!!!! They are perfect!


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

I can only post one picture at a time! I'm not very computer savvy! What cute pictures,dear little dogs!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh, please let me know their weights when you can - I am always trying to get a good scale in my mind of what size puppy finishes as what size adult!

I weigh my girls on a tray on a food scale, and it comes within a couple of ounces of what the Vet scale says!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Carrie-e...(lol, that's my nick name too...without the second e) 

Well, you couldn't be any worse than I am with posting pictures. I had my daughter help me. If I spring for it and get my old computer fixed, it would be a breeze. It's this Window's 8 I'm not familiar with and I hate it so I don't spend much time trying to figure it out. Makes sense, huh. :alberteinstein:

So, if you can do just one picture at a time, you can just make multiple posts. Maybe you'll be able to figure it out better too. I'm going to work on it when I ever have time...(which is a pipe dream) lol

Tiny...I'll try weighing them for ya.

Thank you all!


----------

